# NESPIN class question



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

What's the appropriate attire? Business casual? "I'm u/c in the Hells Angels"? 5.11 whacker gear head to toe?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

If you want to be a complete tool:
Wear your badge hanging around your neck
Wear your handcuffs on your belt (especially if it's no where near your jurisdiction)
Wear a SWAT team tee shirt
Blouse your boots into your 5.11 cargo pants


If you want to look normal:
Khakis and a polo shirt


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks. Just ordered a pair of 5.11, shipped overnight.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

*NESPIN Training*

GMass, I hope you see how training attire goes now. Depending on your Dept policy, you can dress however you deem appropriate. Obviously, it would be prudent to dress in something similar to what other members have already posted. Also, if you didn't already learn the hard way, get there early on the first day and claim a good seat, unless you want to sit in the front and get called out as a role player for the Gorilla video.

As I attend more and more of these classes I'm more and more surprised by or attentive to who actually attends. I won't single out certain jobs/departments because I'm not starting a pissing contest here. The one point I WILL make is that the class is called "PATROL Interdiction". There is obviously a limited amount of seating and the class should be filled by people who PATROL. I don't care if you work in Boston, Worcester, or East Bumfuck MAINE....... If your car says SHERIFF on the door or you are not a PATROL officer at your PD, find another hiding spot outside of the detective unit for a few days and let your PATROL guys attend.

Lastly.......... If you come to these classes to spout off about how much you know every time the instructor moves to a new topic, you OBVIOUSLY don't need to attend the class. Shut your fucking mouth and let those who want to learn do so. When I want to know how to operate a cell block lock-down or 94c invest, I'll come find you.

RANT OFF.[/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT]


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: NESPIN Training*



Sniper Malverde said:


> or you are not a PATROL officer at your PD, find another hiding spot outside of the detective unit for a few days and let your PATROL guys attend..


Yo homeslice, defectives are the only posers that don't do shit, so they have plenty of time to hang out at all these classes.. We patrol/operation slugs are too busy saving the sheep to go anywhere...


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

I knew I should have ordered the duty suspenders.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: NESPIN Training*



Sniper Malverde said:


> *I won't single out certain jobs/departments* because I'm not starting a pissing contest here.
> If your car says SHERIFF on the door or you are not a PATROL officer at your PD, find another hiding spot outside of the detective unit for a few days and let your PATROL guys attend.


Well, ya kinda just did :redcarded:


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

MassCops Hooded Sweatshirt > MassCops Merchandise


----------

